# Taking a bag into Greenwich - any probs?



## Gorgeous George (29 July 2012)

Was there any problem taking a bag into Greenwich? My Dad went to the football at Cardiff yesterday and said there were very long queues for people with bags to get through security and I just wondered if it was the same at Greenwich?

I am planning on taking a small 12 litre back pack with a waterproof, my camera, empty water bottle and a bit of food.

Thanks.......I can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## abercrombie&titch (29 July 2012)

we had no problem getting in - huge queues for water though, so we just bought some


----------



## LizzieJ (29 July 2012)

Not had to queue last two days  I should take food though and the water in the loos is potable so fill water bottles up there


----------



## acw295 (29 July 2012)

No problems at all with bags, they went through initial security just fine and did a quick manual check after we walked the XC.


----------



## Gorgeous George (29 July 2012)

Many thanks


----------



## CalllyH (29 July 2012)

No problems


----------



## Xander (29 July 2012)

Didn't confiscate a single bit of food today (don't take the p**s though). Lots of people to get in tomorrow. so please keep it simple and don't bring metal cutlery etc.
Get there early. Faithkat also says Greetings from Greenwich.


----------



## galaxy (29 July 2012)

I'm not sure why some people thought you weren't allowed to take food?  We took in a good sized packed lunch yesterday, security saw it and had no issues.  The rule was "no picnic hampers".  That is a little different to lunch in your rucksack.

We flew through security, no problems.  It is very well organised!


----------



## kirsty435 (29 July 2012)

No queues, all staff were friendly, helpful & welcoming, tried to make it as quick as possible while being very efficient - they checked things in my bag that airport security staff have never looked at!


----------



## LizzieJ (29 July 2012)

galaxy said:



			I'm not sure why some people thought you weren't allowed to take food?  We took in a good sized packed lunch yesterday, security saw it and had no issues.  The rule was "no picnic hampers".  That is a little different to lunch in your rucksack.

We flew through security, no problems.  It is very well organised! 

Click to expand...

I think various tv/radio people had said you'd be lucky to take even a sandwich in  I took plenty of food today and all fine  As long as in one bag of the right size then no hassle at all


----------



## IsabelleJ (30 July 2012)

Both days my bags went through with no problems, had to take the electrical things out and put them beside the bag in a tray. Sailors were really lovely (and fit!) and had about a minute's wait.

As to the food, I followed the link to two separate lists of banned items from the equestrian part of the official website - one said no food at all, and one said no excessive amounts of food. I got through with 3 slices of pizza and several snacks, so you should be ok.

Isabelle


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 July 2012)

LizzieJ said:



			Not had to queue last two days  I should take food though and the water in the loos is potable so fill water bottles up there 

Click to expand...

I don't think this is a good idea, there will be bugs around the area, not nice bugs.............


----------



## Xander (30 July 2012)

Had an absolutely briliant day. Thanks to all for being patient and pleasant at the screening areas.


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 July 2012)

I had an incredible day and it went so smoothly, the trains were brill and the games makers on the walk to Greenwich were so cheery. Security was really efficient and only waited about 5 mins and the Navy staff were lovely  When I got in I filled up my water bottle with no wait and no real queue for loos either.

Thank you to anyone who was working who made it a great day


----------



## Misog2000 (30 July 2012)

We had a fab day too, advice for anyone going tomorrow would be make sure you take enough cash, as we mistakenly thought we would be able to use visa (sure that was advertised!) but it turned out that most of the food and drink outlets were cash only. Had a great time regardless, but thought the info might be useful


----------



## picklepants (30 July 2012)

has anyone taken an Ipad in  ? if so any problems???


----------

